# Medical Assistance in Spain



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi All

A request for information and reassurance from some of you intrepid traveller's would be appreciated, especially those with some Spanish expertise.

Some of you may know but we retired a few months ago and are off at the end of this month for a two and a half month trip to Northern Spain, Portugal Spain & France.

I have looked at previous postings regarding campsites and already have some great idea's to explore.

My problem is that I need an injection in May when we are away from the UK. I expect to be in the Andalusin area in early May that is when I need the injection, my GP has given me the injection to take to with me but I need to get it administered.

It could be a problem that other members may have come across and any information would be useful. I am hoping that I can just contact a medical centre and request that they administer the injection.

The alternative is to fly home, which I am prepared to do but I hope you have an easy answer.

Also if any member has an outstanding campsite they would like to recommend for Northern Spain or Portugal would you please let me know.

Regards

Steve


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Regal said:


> Hi All
> 
> A request for information and reassurance from some of you intrepid traveller's would be appreciated, especially those with some Spanish expertise.
> 
> ...


Steve, perhaps your GP could give you a letter as well to state that this needs to be adminstered and the reason...then it will perhaps look more official than just having the bottle or whatever.

I can't help with the rest...

I am sure it must be possible, but there are quite a few living down there, that hopefully will have more info for you

Carol


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Steve,get a letter from your G.P with lots of rubber stamps on it the Spanish love that,first try the local hospital in whatever area you are in,failing that just go to a private doctor or Hospital they will only charge you about €30 if that.


----------

